# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  My old Cottage

## Peter NJ

About 1:40 in on the right side of the road..Yellow Cottage with White Shutters.Almost fell out of my chair when I saw this.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qiyh...eature=related

----------


## Rosemary

What a gift to you, Peter!  I walked past your house about twenty times a month or so ago!  We danced at the Pump House and Jonnos. That is a great neighborhood.  There is a hydroponic nursery that looks interesting, and someone is harvesting the salt pond. What a place.

----------


## Peter NJ

Im glad the new owners kept my color scheme..Before me it was a blah beige..When myself and Rambo the old Chef at Ripples starting Painting the outside Yellow the whole Village came and watched..Talk about pressure! LOL.Was the front door still a purpleish color did you notice? The speed bump in front was perfect for getting to know everyone..Having beers on the front porch at night everyone would stop and introduce themselves..The hangover crawl in the mornings was quick and easy through the backyard..30 seconds and you were floating..Love Road Bay.

----------


## MIke R

sounds wonderful

----------


## Peter NJ

I really have to get a scanner..So many pics of before and after sprucing up the place..What memories.

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike you would love Sandy Ground..Very Salty hard working Harbor.

----------


## Rosemary

Peter, I'm afraid I can't remember the color of the door, but I will talk to my people and see if they do.  Just watched the video again-it's great.

----------


## LindaP

Peter, love Sandy Ground! How about Elvis'......he is quite the entrepreneur!  We are staying in a B&B  called La Vue next february, so we will be at Johno's and my fav: the Pumphouse! We had a Christmas eve dineer with our kids a few years ago at Barrel Stay, awesome!
  That is so cool that you saw where you used to live!

----------


## Peter NJ

La Vue is nice..Awesome view..
Never lived just Vacationed about 4 times a year..

----------

